# Golden eagles



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

your best bet is to probably try the 40 years of archery thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1778720

I don't know if I can help too much but I'll try. I used to shoot them back in the 80's and early 90's...what do you have?


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

Got ahold of the org owner and it is a 1989 Hunter Turbo, he also had the org. book on it and is sending it to me. So thank you. Have fun shooting.


----------



## slg888 (Dec 17, 2008)

I shot my biggest buck with a Golden Eagle yrs ago..


----------



## BASSFAN07 (Aug 9, 2006)

slg888 said:


> I shot my biggest buck with a Golden Eagle yrs ago..


Nice loafers.....and deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slg888 (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol, BassFan4570. I get crap from everybody when they see that pic from 15yrs ago. I shot the doe 45 minutes before the buck...glad I stayed in my stand!


----------



## BASSFAN07 (Aug 9, 2006)

Couldn't resist. Heck of a
Nice deer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice buck but a little small for me we grow them big in Western Colo, Mule Deer


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

please close


----------

